
Jusqu'ici tout va bien - superinterwebs
https://pragalakis.gitlab.io/jusqu-ici-tout-va-bien/
======
stevefan1999
Cool, how do you re-render the ASCII text quick enough for clear 60 fps tho? I
assume that wasn't v-dom as well right?

~~~
superinterwebs
It basically works like this: when a certain Y coordinate is reached - the div
element (with the wall part) is cloned.

